# Your wishlist



## friz (Dec 1, 2020)

What's in your wishlist?

If I had the money I will go for:
- Takada Ginsan 
- Saji Ginsan
- Saji Chuka
- A few JNAT and synthetics

What about you?


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 1, 2020)

This post exceeds the character limit per post for this forum.


----------



## friz (Dec 1, 2020)

Jovidah said:


> This post exceeds the character limit per post for this forum.


What do you mean?


----------



## BillHanna (Dec 1, 2020)

friz said:


> What do you mean?


Greed is a powerful drug


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 1, 2020)

friz said:


> What do you mean?


It was a joke regarding the almost infinite amount of knives I'd like to own or try if I had the means...


----------



## friz (Dec 1, 2020)

I wrote to Santa, let's wait and see what he thinks about it


----------



## friz (Dec 1, 2020)

Jovidah said:


> It was a joke regarding the almost infinite amount of knives I'd like to own or try if I had the means...


I should have limited the wishlist to one item.... I knew that !!!


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 1, 2020)

Well in that case... my most recent fancy is probably... a Robert Herder K Chef in carbon, but with the new Eisbuche handles. They don't offer this combination yet... but once they do I don't think I'll be able to restrain myself for long. If they don't start offering this option eventually, I'll probably end up driving to Solingen to sit on their doorstep until they make me one just to get rid of me.


----------



## friz (Dec 1, 2020)

Jovidah said:


> Well in that case... my most recent fancy is probably... a Robert Herder K Chef in carbon, but with the new Eisbuche handles. They don't offer this combination yet... but once they do I don't think I'll be able to restrain myself for long. If they don't start offering this option eventually, I'll probably end up driving to Solingen to sit on their doorstep until they make me one just to get rid of me.


That is an affordable expense, compare to what others might want for Christmas. I am sure you can treat yourself for the holidays.


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 1, 2020)

I already did... so I'm not allowed to buy more knives for a while. 
It's also not the only contender on the list.... and not offering the combination I want (for now) makes it easier to resist the urge. But yeah definitly in the category 'only a matter of time'...


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 1, 2020)

World peace and a magic pill to fight Covid


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm on these lists:

Michael Rader - damascus chef
David Lisch - TBD
Jeff Steele - TBD but probably a suji
Oops, also Zack Jonas - damascus paring, utility, and chef

A few others I wish, but their lists are closed.


----------



## AT5760 (Dec 1, 2020)

My current “wish” list, i.e, knives I can’t afford in the reasonably near future:

Don Nguyen
Michael Rader 
Tsukasa Hinoura
Kip Honyaki


----------



## tchan001 (Dec 1, 2020)

To receive all the knives I ordered swiftly and in great condition. And not to buy anymore knives I haven't committed myself to. I already bought more than my fair share of great knives this year.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Japan Post EMS to resume to USA


----------



## tcmx3 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ive got a bunch of new toys to enjoy, but there are a small handful of things:


my Shi.Han custom order 
Takada no Hamano aogami
Mizuno white honyaki
western 150mm petty of some sort
BMW redesign of the new M3/M4's vomit-inducing grills for 2022 model year


----------



## Twigg (Dec 1, 2020)

I have a few...

1) Jiro 240 Western Gyuto
2) 210 or 240 Shig Kasumi Gyuto
3) Hide Deba
4) A certain politician that resembles a Balcony Muppet to retire
5) A Sakai Masayuki Deba


----------



## JimMaple98 (Dec 1, 2020)

Oh boy 
1) Mazaki blue 2 240 gyuto
2) Kagekiyo ginsan 240 gyuto
3) Tanaka Yohei blue 1 240 gyuto
4) Takada no Hamono blue or ginsan gyuto (depending how much I like the Shirogami when I get it arrives) 
5) Stupid big Hasegawa board 
6) Northside Knives 180 Nakiri

and those are my realistic items to purchase on my Wishlist, otherwise just get a Takada Honyaki 240 gyuto and call it a year


----------



## damiano (Dec 1, 2020)

Y Tanaka gyuto/suji from KnS
Toyama deba from JNS
Masamoto KS deba 
Mizuno blue #1 deba 
Hinoura (the one nemo has from KnS)
Gengetsu semi
TF Denka!
Kono kaiju
Munetoshi butcher
Some nice (natural) stones from JNS


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Dec 1, 2020)

Munetoshi butcher
Yanick wrought iron cladgyuto
9ine wrought iron clad gyuto
Toyama yanagi
Hitohira Tanaka 270mm kiritsuke
And most of all... halcyon forge wrought iron clad gyuto.
And of course an aizu and uchigumori


----------



## Runner_up (Dec 1, 2020)

1. Yo shig kitaeji gyuto 
2. Old iron clad 270mm toyama gyuto
3. 300mm TF maboroshi suji


----------



## BillHanna (Dec 1, 2020)

Captain Midrange, at your service. 175mm+ nakiri. Catch and release type year, hopefully.

Ashi
Heiji
Kochi
Mazaki
Munetoshi
Mutsumi Hinoura
Watanabe

I also want a tall(65-75mm) nakiri, but those seem to be more budget, from *C*annot ac*K*nowledge *T*he *G*uy dot com

A petty or two and a 180mm gyuto from the above list, as well.



EDIT: I also wanna get some of the weirder sh!t that they have at Knife Japan. Just for fun.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 1, 2020)

Zwear HSC Gyuto
R2 WH Gyuto


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Dec 1, 2020)

Shigefusa x Kato collab Kitaeji honyaki nakiri

It will be a 250mm x 250mm square with all 4 sides sharpened: the ultimate nakiri




otherwise, I just wish to find a TF nakiri on BST for a good price.
I've literally seen more Hattori, Kato, and yo-handle Shigs sold this year than TF nakiri this reluctance to sell suggests that TF nakiri are more coveted/offer more value than Hattori, Kato, or Shig


----------



## BillHanna (Dec 1, 2020)

spin it on your finger, then just hold a cucumber in it's path. *whoosh whoosh whoosh*


----------



## BillHanna (Dec 1, 2020)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> this reluctance to sell suggests that TF nakiri are more coveted/offer more value than Hattori, Kato, or Shig


hey _HEY _*HEY. *This thread is for Happy Time. no controversy allowed.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 1, 2020)

For those on the Shigefusa hunt, these are the only two I know of available:









Shigefusa 240mm Kitaeji Yanagiba Wa Handle







easttowestshoppe.com







Select Kitchen Knives


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Dec 1, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> hey _HEY _*HEY. *This thread is for Happy Time. no controversy allowed.



@BillHanna, controversy is the spice of the forum. It _is_ my happy time.


WaToyama = takefu village 2.0

spread spread!


----------



## dafox (Dec 1, 2020)

240 Blazen with custom handle
240 Hiromoto AS original handle
240 Gengetsu SS heavier version
210 Tadatsuna inox
210 and 240 older HD2
More yanagibas
More magnet bars


----------



## jonnachang (Dec 1, 2020)

Takamura Uchigumo and or Tanaka Ironwood R2/SG2!


----------



## KO88 (Dec 1, 2020)

From more possible to less possible  

Shige 300+ suji
Toyama Cleaver
Toyama Carbon Clad/Honyaki Suji 300
Evan's Suji Nakiri and Gyuto
Toyama Honyaki 270 gyuto
Kato 270 Gyuto
Heiji black dama anything
Shig kit chuka


----------



## TSF415 (Dec 1, 2020)

KO88 said:


> From more possible to less possible
> 
> Shige 300+ suji
> Toyama Cleaver
> ...



Watanabe has a blue 1 Honyaki Suji in his specials section. Not on your list but its close.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 1, 2020)

KO88 said:


> From more possible to less possible
> 
> Shige 300+ suji
> Toyama Cleaver
> ...


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 1, 2020)

Ginsan or AEB-L WH gyuto and 2*72 beltgrinder


----------



## Moooza (Dec 2, 2020)

Even with all the money, I don't know if I could get the items on my list:


All the Iwasaki's, razors, knives, kiridashi, etc.
Kato dammys
Kato kikuryus
Kato tamahagane
Shig chuka
Shig western nakiri
Heiji carbon dammy
Hattori KD gyutos
Tsukasa Hinoura unryu nakiri
Kono togo reigo
world peace

If you have any of the above for sale, please PM...


----------



## JayGee (Dec 2, 2020)

I want a hot western 270. Like a Bill Burke or a Devin Thomas. (WTB). Also if Kip made western handles, I'd be v interested.


----------



## KO88 (Dec 2, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> Watanabe has a blue 1 Honyaki Suji in his specials section. Not on your list but its close.


 Thanks , yeah I know and it s “short” if I remeber well... (and blue 1 and wat but whatever )


----------



## TSF415 (Dec 2, 2020)

KO88 said:


> Thanks , yeah I know and it s “short” if I remeber well... (and blue 1 and wat but whatever )


Mehhhhhh...... just details


----------



## Jeezuinn (Dec 2, 2020)

Probably:

Toyama Honyaki Yanagiba
Toyama 240 dammy gyuto

Would also want to try out western makers,Xerxes,Yanick,Raquin etc


----------



## MarcelNL (Dec 2, 2020)

a Shigefusa 200mm Kitaeji Santoku, there I said it...

O wait and a second Klangfilm KLV204a amp. 

(why is it I seem to be drawn to unobtanium)


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you so much everyone for sharing your wish list. 

I must confess I have another couple I would like to purchase 
A Watanabe engraved 
and a Ginsan Honyaki


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2020)

Moooza said:


> Even with all the money, I don't know if I could get the items on my list:
> 
> 
> All the Iwasaki's, razors, knives, kiridashi, etc.
> ...


Is that it?


----------



## Moooza (Dec 2, 2020)

friz said:


> Is that it?



I guess I could forego world peace...


----------



## Jeezuinn (Dec 2, 2020)

friz said:


> Thank you so much everyone for sharing your wish list.
> 
> I must confess I have another couple I would like to purchase
> A Watanabe engraved
> and a Ginsan Honyaki



Could you elaborate on the Watanabe engraved please? How is it different from the usual Wats?

And for ginsan honyaki,who does it?


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2020)

Jeezuinn said:


> Could you elaborate on the Watanabe engraved please? How is it different from the usual Wats?
> 
> And for ginsan honyaki,who does it?


I don't want to give any wrong information but my guess Watanabe is the same knife just hand engraved. 

For the Honyaki Ginsan you have to contact Japan directly for a custom. One blacksmith who does it is this guy here 









『堺の職人紹介（1）山塚刃物製作所（山塚尚剛さん）』


こんにちは、堺の刃物屋さんこかじです。今日は、堺の鍛冶屋さんのご紹介です。 日立金属が作るヤスキ鋼の中でサビに強いハガネ、安来鋼（やすきはがね）銀紙三号（ぎ…




gamp.ameblo.jp


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 2, 2020)

Ginsan ( g-3 ) is a stainless steel, it can’t be a “honyaki “ that’s rather a marketing term like suisin uses in their inox line


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2020)

chefcomesback said:


> Ginsan ( g-3 ) is a stainless steel, it can’t be a “honyaki “ that’s rather a marketing term like suisin uses in their inox line







This knife here. Does that mean is not heat treated differentially like a 'true' honyaki?


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 2, 2020)

friz said:


> View attachment 104982
> 
> This knife here. Does that mean is not heat treated differentially like a 'true' honyaki?


 Nope it’s not , it’s just monosteel stainless . To have a true honyaki you need a shallow hardening carbon steel , either you heat up half way through edge and achieve auto hamon or fully heat and quench clay coated blade and achieve hamon . Stainless steels contains 12-13 percent in solution and it hardens fully in air, not even close to honyaki .
Take these marketing terms with a pinch or a bucket of salt


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2020)

chefcomesback said:


> Nope it’s not , it’s just monosteel stainless . To have a true honyaki you need a shallow hardening carbon steel , either you heat up half way through edge and achieve auto hamon or fully heat and quench clay coated blade and achieve hamon . Stainless steels contains 12-13 percent in solution and it hardens fully in air, not even close to honyaki .
> Take these marketing terms with a pinch or a bucket of salt


Thanks


----------



## lemeneid (Dec 2, 2020)

Yoshimitsu Ono katana
Iron-clad Denka
Kato Kikuryu
Fujiyama Dammy
Iron-clad Watayama
Western Shig

And a 2021 Porsche GT3RS or a Turbo S whichever tickles my fancy.


----------



## ian (Dec 2, 2020)

Maybe a Forgecraft, and a way to figure out how to work a belt sander in my tiny shed without clogging everything with dust and driving the neighbors crazy. Otherwise I’m good for now.


----------



## esoo (Dec 2, 2020)

Since I seem to have started a Konosuke collection this year, adding the following would answer questions I have

Fujiyama FM in Blue 1 or 2
GS+
SKD
Sumiiro

in 210 lentgh.


----------



## MrHiggins (Dec 2, 2020)

tcmx3 said:


> Ive got a bunch of new toys to enjoy, but there are a small handful of things:
> 
> 
> my Shi.Han custom order



What'd ya order? My 225x53 52100 semi-custom from him is a favorite of mine.


----------



## MrHiggins (Dec 2, 2020)

I'd like a Toyama Honyaki gyuto. (Anyone have one? How do they perform?)


----------



## tcmx3 (Dec 2, 2020)

MrHiggins said:


> What'd ya order? My 225x53 52100 semi-custom from him is a favorite of mine.



the basic gist is a flatter 240 52100 Ku


----------



## DaBishop (Dec 2, 2020)

Munetoshi Slicer


----------



## spaceconvoy (Dec 2, 2020)

I'd wish for a CKK small stainless slicer in 61hrc ginsan monosteel. Everything else I want I can buy with money.


----------



## Pauldoduy (Dec 2, 2020)

I have some Hiromoto honyaki gyuto and I wish I can get Ashi honyaki gyuto 240mm, Konosuke Kaiju!


----------



## ModRQC (Dec 2, 2020)

Simple wishes, so simple they simply become... goals:

1. Improve sharpening station
2. Get sharpening to another level
3. Clear out some cluttering of knives
4. Get the steels I don't have from the makers I want: Denka, Kitaeji (I'd probably accept Shig Kurouchi, just want expertly treated Swedish), Watanabe B#2, either Masashi/Mizuno/Tanaka B#1, find a good utility and a good slicer.

Good thing being that only one point actually implies serious dough and is somewhat more difficult to fulfill.

Good luck with all of yours!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 2, 2020)

Less covid and world peace would be nice. WTB


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Less covid and world peace would be nice. WTB


You're in luck, 1st vaccine is rolling out next week. World Peace is a little harder to attain.


----------



## Alder26 (Dec 2, 2020)

The perfect Raquin is the only thing on the list for me right now.


----------



## McMan (Dec 2, 2020)

(1) Antzberger
(2) And the hunt for a 180mm petty begins


----------



## tchan001 (Dec 2, 2020)

Just hope we don't see shades of "I am Legend" with the new vaccines.


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 2, 2020)

with all of these amazing wishes, Santa won’t have anything left for the rest of us


----------



## tchan001 (Dec 2, 2020)

Knife Santa already delivered so many knives to you this year, Rocky.


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 2, 2020)

tchan001 said:


> Knife Santa already delivered so many knives to you this year, Rocky.


Haha, look who is talking


----------



## tcmx3 (Dec 2, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> with all of these amazing wishes, Santa won’t have anything left for the rest of us



Santa brought me a Vitamix 5200 and told me to buy my own ****ing knives as Ive already got enough of them.


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 2, 2020)

tcmx3 said:


> Santa brought me a Vitamix 5200 and told me to buy my own ****ing knives as Ive already got enough of them.


 too funny!


----------



## Dhoff (Dec 2, 2020)

A Kip. I really really want one :*( 
another isasmedjan.


----------



## timebard (Dec 2, 2020)

Hmm... a Kipp, a Denka, a Wat Pro, and a Halcyon Forge feather dammy would be nice. If I'm very lucky, I might have the budget for one of those this year... not the HF though.

Failing that, I'd take COVID settling down enough that I can sit down and eat in places where someone else can do the hard work and chop up food for me...


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 2, 2020)

I only have 2 on my list:

If anyone out there wants to a secret Santa, now is the time

1. Kato kikuryu (what else)
2. Toyama Honyaki (Toyama love always)

I continue shopping to cope for the fact I don’t have the two above


----------



## gcsquared (Dec 3, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> I'd wish for a CKK small stainless slicer in 61hrc ginsan monosteel. Everything else I want I can buy with money.



You should check out Laseur. I have a cleaver from him in CCK dimensions in 52100 (which I love), and currently in the process of having Tony make an S-grind AEBL cleaver with the same specs. Not a CCK ginsan, but this one you can buy with money lol


----------



## Qapla' (Dec 3, 2020)

dafox said:


> More yanagibas
> More magnet bars


Which magnet bars, and which yanagibas?


----------



## dafox (Dec 3, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> Which magnet bars, and which yanagibas?


Currently looking around at yanagibas and fuguhikis, have a Masamoto Sohonten KS 240 yanagiba and a Tsukiji Masamoto 270 fuguhiki, have any suggestions?





The 2 Sided Rubber Magnetic Knife Rack | KnifeButler







www.knifebutler.com






https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07K6YB956/?coliid=I2E2L4F8EAJBM&colid=1UG37L0UNHZYO&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1




https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MCUM8H1/?coliid=I28U5DQZ91XFON&colid=1UG37L0UNHZYO&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it




https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FL9H8DG/?coliid=I1A2HHG4DQUU4Y&colid=1UG37L0UNHZYO&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it




https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CQ4FHP7/?coliid=I1MC0SZ3V9VRKN&colid=1UG37L0UNHZYO&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it










Kurouto Kitchenware Walnut Magnetic Knife Block -12 Inch -Made in the USA


Unlike magnetic knife holders made of stainless steel, Walnut wood magnetic knife strips won't dull or chip your knives, won’t rust, and make an elegant edition to your kitchen. Sleek, modern and seamless space-saving design saves valuable countertop space while adding to the ease of preparing a...



kuroutokitchenware.com




I have a few of the Kurouto, also found on Amazon same price, recommended.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 3, 2020)

dafox said:


> Kurouto Kitchenware Walnut Magnetic Knife Block -12 Inch -Made in the USA
> 
> 
> Unlike magnetic knife holders made of stainless steel, Walnut wood magnetic knife strips won't dull or chip your knives, won’t rust, and make an elegant edition to your kitchen. Sleek, modern and seamless space-saving design saves valuable countertop space while adding to the ease of preparing a...
> ...


Shame these are only available in a 12" width.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Dec 10, 2020)

Adding a Devin (or two )


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 10, 2020)

Selling a couple... and buying less... But I already know I will fail!


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 13, 2020)

1) Gesshin Kagekiyo 210 WA-Petty 
2)Takada no hamono Honyaki Gyuto
3)Yannick Puig gyuto or honesuki 

aside a Shig/Kato that I would love to try because of the cults they inspired it must be really something special
Kaiju too


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 13, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Simple wishes, so simple they simply become... goals:
> 
> 1. Improve sharpening station
> 2. Get sharpening to another level
> ...



I concur with both the "goal" aspect of my list and the sharpening. I'm a long time oil stone user and new to water stones. I'm also relatively new to Japanese knives. 2021 is to be my "Japanese year".

My list is quite humble to compared to many, but I'm no less excited about it!

1. Decide on a polishing stone and grit I want.
2. Get a honesuki (prior thread convinced me) 
3. Add one or two different stones to experiment with - Currently using Shapton Glass
4. Only after I am happy with my change in sharpening medium and tweaking of 40yrs of technique and believe I'm making good progress, I'd like to get a Takamura Migaki R2 gyuto or a Kohetsu HAP40.


----------



## LostHighway (Dec 13, 2020)

Aside from universal wishes for peace, health, and happiness for myself I'm looking for:

Another Kippington (highly likely since I'm on his wait list)
An AEB-L gyuto (hopefully a 225 but I'm flexible) from @DevinT, @RDalman, or @RRLOVER (Mario)
another mid grit JNAT or two that finishes in the 3 - 5k realm that isn't too hard and has both reasonably good speed and decent feel

a bit further down my list
Kagekiyo or Kono Fujiyama 240 gyuto in B1 or B2
Kochi w/machi
Iron clad Wat or Toyama 240 gyuto
a nice but not crazy expensive kiridashi
a suita of some sort
maybe a Naniwa Pro 800


----------



## khashy (Dec 13, 2020)

Kato Kikuryu Western Petty


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 13, 2020)

khashy said:


> Kato Kikuryu Western Petty


Wasn't Friz offering one?


----------



## gcsquared (Dec 14, 2020)

Aside from looking for a perfect Raquin, I am a more opportunistic kinda person. No wishlist per se. What often happens is I salivate over knives I see on here and instagram, and then go on hunting sprint to try and land one lol


----------



## khashy (Dec 14, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Wasn't Friz offering one?


Unfortunately not a trade I could afford


----------



## Mikeadunne (Dec 14, 2020)

In no particular order

marko 52100
Shihan gyuto
Shig (probably the entry level lol)
OUL
Mazaki 240mm
Jiro 
Yanick 
Kono Kaiju 
what else ...
something wrought iron 
oh and probably some new stones/foray into j nats - this is a wish list not a realistic list, but I'm gonna try to knock a few off of this!


----------



## Moooza (Dec 14, 2020)

khashy said:


> Kato Kikuryu Western Petty



I'm amazed that there's a knife you don't have...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Moooza said:


> I'm amazed that there's a knife you don't have...


Or don't have doubles to tempt Friz.


----------



## luuogle (Apr 3, 2021)

Jiro yo handle 270mm gyuto
Kato std 240mm gyuto
Tatsuo Ikeda 270mm honyaki yanagiba
Tsukasa Hinoura River jump 270mm sujihiki
Mazaki 270 gyuto and sujihiki
Halcyon forge nakiri and gyuto
Raquin
Ikeda Honyaki Sakimaru Takobiki knife 360mm
Watanabe nakiri


----------



## Jason183 (Apr 3, 2021)

I wish there’s Stainless clad/SS versions of Konosuke Fujiyama FM 240-270mm


----------



## Pertti (Apr 3, 2021)

Kagekiyo 270
Mazaki 270
The XLstest Takeda gyuto in existence.
Maybe a small tall Takeda too, in AS


----------



## damiano (Apr 3, 2021)

Watanabe pro sujihiki 270mm
Watanabe pro deba 150-165mm
Ryusen Blazen 210 gyuto
TF denka 195 gyuto
Ryusen Blazen 150 petty


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 3, 2021)

Wahnamhong said:


> TF denka 195 gyuto


My latest purchase. Loving it.


----------



## TonyZ (Apr 6, 2021)

kono ys or yoshi skd (cant decide) 
shihan 52100 225
something in white1 (hitohira, kono fuji)


----------



## Bonzo (Apr 6, 2021)

Takeda
Takamura
Makoto

Original, I know.


----------



## chefwp (Apr 6, 2021)

Wife asked me what I wanted for my birthday, so I sent her a link to a Hitohira (Togashi x Yohei) 240mm wa gyuto, blue#1 mizu honyaki, with a persimmon handle.
I think she will ignore that request, oh well...


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 6, 2021)

Bazes suminagashi
Shihan A2 or wrought-clad
Xerxes drop hopefully
Hashimoto 

My shortlist atm


----------



## friz (Jul 22, 2021)

Jason183 said:


> I wish there’s Stainless clad/SS versions of Konosuke Fujiyama FM 240-270mm


Hey Jason, CK TG is expecting Stainless Clad/ White#2 core Sanjo Konosuke. 
I think is something exciting from Konosuke coming from Sanjo.


----------



## Pauldoduy (Jul 22, 2021)

Takamura Uchigumo gyuto and The Nine gyuto


----------



## friz (Jul 22, 2021)

I feel market has been pretty slow recently, not many new things coming up, at least knives that I am very interested in.

For quite sometime now my interest has steered on more expensive knives and rare finds, rather than more common ones. 
I think it is time to update my Wishlist accordingly:

Konosuke HM
Jiro #200
Konosuke Chuka
Takada Honyaki (if they are not 46mm tall)
Takada Ginsan Suiboku


----------



## esoo (Jul 22, 2021)

esoo said:


> Since I seem to have started a Konosuke collection this year, adding the following would answer questions I have
> 
> Fujiyama FM in Blue 1 or 2
> GS+
> ...



Amazing how a few months changes things. While I wouldn't mind a Sumiiro, I don't want anything else on that list currently (not that they are bad, just not on the list at the moment)

The knives I'm interested in have changed - I'm now more interested in knives that have something different/unique about them. I'd say my current wishlist is something like
Shihan banded A2
Fredrik Spare coreless damascus
Markin Rex121 (I'm actually on this list for this already, just waiting my turn)
A Cai Dao in some exotic high edge retention steel.


----------



## javi_rome (Jul 22, 2021)

No particular order all 240mm gyutos 

Tsukasa Hinoura River Jump
Wa handle Jiro 
Konosuke fujiyama blue#1 or white #1
Yoshikane sld black damascus or skd 
White #1 mizu honyaki ikeda or togashi


----------



## timebard (Jul 22, 2021)

timebard said:


> Hmm... a Kipp, a Denka, a Wat Pro, and a Halcyon Forge feather dammy would be nice. If I'm very lucky, I might have the budget for one of those this year... not the HF though.
> 
> Failing that, I'd take COVID settling down enough that I can sit down and eat in places where someone else can do the hard work and chop up food for me...



Well, turns out I dug around in the couch cushions and found some extra budget and got not one but two Kipps so far this year. (And a Toyama to boot!) Whoops?

High on my to-try list currently are Marko, TF, Y Tanaka, and Dalman, but other life priorities are gonna be taking priority for spare cash for the next little while...


----------



## Benuser (Jul 22, 2021)

Hope some day I will be able to afford a 250mm chef's knife by Dan Prendergast. The best further development of a traditional European knife I've seen so far, at least to my taste. A mid-weight with good food release, a Sab profile with a pronounced distal taper I miss so often, and an incredibly comfortable handle and smooth finish.


----------



## kidsos (Jul 22, 2021)

A nice ko deba around 120 mm
210 mm wide bevel stainless clad suji/petty
Heiji knives (any will do)
A suita and uchi


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 22, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Zwear HSC Gyuto
> R2 WH Gyuto


Zwear HSC Gyuto
15v+ WH Gyuto


----------



## superworrier (Jul 22, 2021)

Fujiyama FM
Shihan Banded A2
Kagekiyo suji or something


----------



## jsph (Jul 22, 2021)

timebard said:


> ... got not one but two Kipps so far this year.



i heard mr kippington wasn't taking more orders. ...?


----------



## timebard (Jul 22, 2021)

jsph said:


> i heard mr kippington wasn't taking more orders. ...?



I was told the same when I enquired recently. I got one from BST and the other from the Sponsor Market. If he was reopening his books I'd be first in line, budget be damned.


----------



## jsph (Jul 22, 2021)

i see. thanks. i understand. i've seen occasional pre-made and used ones on the forum, too.


----------



## ian (Jul 23, 2021)

jsph said:


> i see. thanks. i understand. i've seen occasional pre-made and used ones on the forum, too.



You just have to have fast fingers to get them. They sell in a heartbeat.


----------



## Pauldoduy (Oct 22, 2021)

Halcyon Forge gyuto: 1.2519 core with wrought iron and nickel clad
The Nine gyuto: 1.2519 core with soft iron clad
Tsukasa Hinoura Kitaeji gyuto
Tsukasa Hinoura Unryu Sujihiki 
Ashi hamono honyaki gyuto


----------



## e30Birdy (Oct 22, 2021)

chefwp said:


> Wife asked me what I wanted for my birthday, so I sent her a link to a Hitohira (Togashi x Yohei) 240mm wa gyuto, blue#1 mizu honyaki, with a persimmon handle.
> I think she will ignore that request, oh well...


Mine does the same with those type of requests, at least I am not the only one receiving this type of treatment. Now I can't hold it against her


----------



## LostHighway (Oct 22, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> Aside from universal wishes for peace, health, and happiness for myself I'm looking for:
> 
> Another Kippington (highly likely since I'm on his wait list)
> An AEB-L gyuto (hopefully a 225 but I'm flexible) from @DevinT, @RDalman, or @RRLOVER (Mario)
> ...



An update from my 12/20 post:
Kippington, in transit
240 iron clad Toyama bought
Kiridashi from Jonas
Nainiwa Pro/Chosera 800 bought
Suita bought

Looking forward to 2022:
At the top of my list is a 225 wa gyuto from @DevinT. At this juncture I wouldn't say "no" to AEB-L but I'm hoping for CPM MagnaCut, Apex-Ultra, or NioMax
225 1.2519 monosteel gyuto from @KAMON Knives
I'm not jonesin' for many more Japanese knives but I still am interested in another knife from Y. Tanaka or Togashi in Aogami 1 or 2, iron clad, more WH than than lightweight, and hamaguri convex rather than wide bevel. Extra points for premier sharperners: Tosa, Morihiro, Nomura, or maybe Myojin or Mitsuaki Takada
Still some interest in other Western makers if the right knife at the right price comes along. List of possible makers too long to include. I'm primarily interested in Apex-Ultra, 52100, A2, CruForgeV, AEB-L, and maybe V Toku 1 or 2 (at least one American maker has some) steels. I've kind of lost interest in both the really simple steels like 1095 or Shirogami as well as most of the so-called super steels except for MagnaCut, Z-Wear, and maybe Dalman's HSS1, Vanadis 23 or Vanadis 4E (no experience with these)
There are still a few stones I'd like to try: some more Awasedos (but not the super hard lv 4.5+ or HS55+, usually difficult, examples), diamond stones (Venev Phoenix 240/400 & 800/1200?), Morihei 4K, and maybe some more midgrits or prefinishers.
I'd kind of like to try the CZAR Precision/Kasfly sink bridge and sandpaper holder


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 22, 2021)

I could try my luck and say a @DevinT Magnacut. (Knife gods, heed my prayers!)


----------



## Bico Doce (Oct 22, 2021)

I just saw Kip’s chevron hook grind for the first time on Instagram and I don’t know if I have seen anything more amazing that that.

The only item in my wishlist is to just try that grind out sometime before I die. Judging by how popular he is, don’t know if that is going to happen…


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 22, 2021)

Maybe we need BST*R*(ent) lol


----------



## LostHighway (Oct 22, 2021)

Bico Doce said:


> I just saw Kip’s chevron hook grind for the first time on Instagram and I don’t know if I have seen anything more amazing that that.
> 
> The only item in my wishlist is to just try that grind out sometime before I die. Judging by how popular he is, don’t know if that is going to happen…



IMO Julian/Kippington is the real deal, within the constraints of the techniques and the materials he likes to work with (monosteel only, 52100, AEB-L or Nitro-V for stainless, and whatever he is using these days for his rare honyakis W2?) I don't think there is anyone doing finer work. They aren't jewelry knives, his decisions are all about performance/functionality, but the attention to detail and F&F are absolutely first rate.


----------



## Bico Doce (Oct 22, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> IMO Julian/Kippington is the real deal, within the constraints of the techniques and the materials he likes to work with (monosteel only, 52100, AEB-L or Nitro-V for stainless, and whatever he is using these days for his rare honyakis W2?) I don't think there is anyone doing finer work. They aren't jewelry knives, his decisions are all about performance/functionality, but the attention to detail and F&F are absolutely first rate.


I believe it. I am a little late to the game and so I have been reading older threads regarding the development of his grinds and techniques. Truly amazing to see someone push the boundaries and introduce new concepts to a tool that has been used for who knows how long. I tend to gravitate towards performance and functionality first but I imagine that it would take “jewelry knife” money to convince someone to give up their Kip. At the very least, it is always a pleasure to see someone post a cutting vid of them using their Kip!


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 22, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> I'm not allowed to buy more knives for a while.


Well that failed miserably...

As of right now... I actually checked off a good part of my list in the last year.. but I'm still 'narrowing down my preferences' / filling out the quiver.
Right now what comes to mind (and is actually affordable):
-K-Sabatier 200 25 cm chef knife (and maybe the 18 cm slicer too as a petty even though I don't really need it), because I want something French and it doesn't hurt to have something stainless either.
-Ashi 240 gyuto (because I still want a monosteel laser in 240).
-Some workhorse to see what that buzz is all about... Mazaki? Or something else. I think my Miura Itadaki/Y Tanaka is a bit too light to truly satisfy this curiosity.
-Tadafusa SN-10 Sujihiki for some reason keeps interesting me, mostly from an aesthethics perspective, even though I don't see any good reasons why I'd need one or have a good usecase for it.
-I still want a fullsized Robert Herder. Wished they'd make a bolsterless 1922... but even with all the downsides with the crappy handles and mediocre food release, I still find myself tempted to get a Robert Herder K chef eventually.

Still pretty mundane mostly. Still hesitant to even look at much higher end stuff when I haven't fully nailed down my preferences yet. Pointless to consider customs when as a customer I don't really know what I actually want.


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 22, 2021)

On my short list:

Misono Swedish Honesuki
Gesshin Heiji 240 Sujihiki
Kikuichi TKC 240 Gyuto (WTB thread nudge)
Gengetsu 225 (Nudge to Jon )

On my "would love, but would probably not ever find/shell out the cash for" list:

Shigefusa Kaskumi 240
Tsukasa Hinoura KU Dammy 240 Gyuto
Ashi Honyaki 240 Gyuto


----------

